# Hair Colour



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Very dark brown, nearly black


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*First of all, I understand natural as what your hair colour is meant to be now, not what colour it was when you were a kid.

I didn't think there'd be that many natural blonds. I've always had blond hair, I don't think it's going away either. I'd love to have brown or black hair, just for a change :laughing:.


(And yes, blond is spelt that way, blond with an e, I read, is someone who has blond hair and fair skin. I never mentioned skin. So any INTPs out there who want to correct me. Fug you :tongue:.*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *(And yes, blond is spelt that way, blond with an e, I read, is someone who has blond hair and fair skin. I never mentioned skin. So any INTPs out there who want to correct me. Fug you :tongue:.*


Sorry, but blond is just the masculine, blonde is feminine (He is a blond man, she is a blonde woman). Same goes for brunet (He is a brunet man) and brunette (She is a brunette woman).


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Sorry, but blond is just the masculine, blonde is feminine (He is a blond man, she is a blonde woman). Same goes for brunet (He is a brunet man) and brunette (She is a brunette woman).


*The meaning changes a lot. You can't be too sure. I actually read my definition in a dictionary a couple of years ago and stuck with it. A lot of people think that though (blond is masculine) but I had a good enough source to think use it that way.

But I never heard the brunette/brunet before lol (I know it's right like).

People change meaning of words in dictionaries a lot. Like anti social, since it made sense to people and since people started using anti-social to describe someone who's anti-sociable they went ahead and stuck it in the dictionary. Anti-social is someone who can't comform to society's rules, hence why there's a personality disorder called anti-personality disorder (psychopathy).

Edit: Actually I got it mixed up. Without the e it means someone with blonde hair and fair skin like I said xD. Here's the defintion:

"adj., blond·er, blond·est.
Having fair hair and skin and usually light eyes: blond Scandinavians.
Of a flaxen or golden color or of any light shade of auburn or pale yellowish brown: blond hair.
Light-colored through bleaching: blond furniture.
n.
A person with fair hair and skin and usually light eyes.
A light yellowish brown to dark grayish yellow."*


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Auburn roud:


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Brown all the way!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I have the dark dark brown/ practically black hair.

I'm also attracted to women with jet black hair. Not that this thread is asking for my preference but I'm just throwing out that information.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine is dark brown. I have a few random light spots spread throughout though.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Long, wavy red hair


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

black (i think )
sometime look like dark brow too


----------



## Randi92 (May 20, 2010)

Blonde, sorta dirty blonde with honey highlights.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

band-aids are so racist.


----------



## callmetim (May 28, 2010)

in a ginge. (i dont have much going for me  )


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Brown/red more red than brown though.
In the sunlight I look like a red head.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Brown, as seen in my avatar/profile images.


----------



## Han (May 31, 2010)

It's yellow...except when it needs washing, then it is more of a dirty blonde.


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Brown with a red tint.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Brown - mid-ish shade.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Dark Brown/Black-ish.
I'm Asian. :3


----------



## duck (May 26, 2010)

<--------<<<  _*Silver*_

It used to be reddish brown, back in ancient times. Started turning gray when I was about 15 or so . . . .


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Summer is coming step by step and my hair is getting more lighter..dark blonde, here I come


----------



## s74rdu57pixi3 (May 31, 2010)

*Hair color*

Naturally I'm a blond. But right now its purple, blond and brown. i change it a lot :crazy:
I'm new here. hi all =))


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I have black hair. It has tints of red in it because of the sun and from dying it all the time.


----------



## Lestat (Jun 1, 2010)

strawberry blonde?

Not sure if that is red or blonde...?


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

Brown hair is sooo common these days..


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm blond.
But I'm considering changing my hair color this sommer.
I'm bored!


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, that's right---I shaved my head :laughing:

Actually light brown....or at least that's what my facial hair is...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Black .


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

Brown. Brown hair, brown skin, brown eyes.... brown everything....:tongue:


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

Blonde! With blue eyes and fair skin! HECK YES!!!!


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Red, my eyes are blue and I'm superpale.


----------



## Blazing_Glitter (Sep 13, 2011)

Natural redhead...with a grudge against my hair. 
Issues.
I color it jet black.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm wondering why there isn't a Black option.


----------



## Drowning_Zora (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a natural blonde...and I dye my hair blonde.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

My hair is brown.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Brown but looks black :/


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Chestnut brown hair
Grey/green eyes
Fair fair skin. When I go up to the mountains in the summer, I have to wear sunscreen made for babies. O_O


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I've black hair.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

Naturally? I can't really remember...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Darkish brown... but I just got some honey-brown highlights, which I think are cool.


----------

